# Fridays Pics



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Nathan with his first Speckled Trout and Flounder.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm hungry.
For the 4th year in a row my resident Phoebe had youngin's


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

Project i finished up yesterday.


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Posted this earlier, thought it was a cool pic with the shadow. My grandson with his Gamma's red fish. He landed two nice trout that day. Had a great time.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice pic's guys.

Here's a few sunsets and sunrises pictures for Rockport this past weekend. 
Sunsets.


















































Sunrises. 

















Giant Tug entering the ditch from SA bay, he was every bit 200-300ft long. He had a little guide tugger in the front of the barges. 









Couple of pic's I took of a Pre-cast job were doing in Corpus. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Couple more. 









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

We've been having some awesome fishing here lately here. I was blessed to be able to put a good friend on his personal best trout! Just under 9lbs.....









I also caught a baby bull...









And a 40" snook.....









And my first cubera snapper!!!!!









Work wise, we've been busy too!!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Sharing time. 









Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

A few pictures from our family trip here in Ft. Lauderdale.
1.Iguanas at the house
2.Sons 1st splash pad experience 
3.Very expensive yacht parked in Millionaires row.
4.Sons 1st swim in the pool
5. Large gator in Fl. Everglades we saw on a tour.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I was saving these until everyone was done fishing the surf, surfside last week,make sure you use a long stringer. May watch out for the killer shrimp to, they were bigger than the sharks.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

A few more from last week.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Me and my peoople


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Two Coast Guard choppers at Bob Hall Pier in Corpus. They were dropping and picking up frogmen.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Kroger is out of that diesel gas.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

marshhunter said:


> Kroger is out of that diesel gas.


Say it ain't so. My Flux Capacitor run's on Diesel Gas, now I'll never get back to 1985.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

sharkchum said:


> I was saving these until everyone was done fishing the surf, surfside last week,make sure you use a long stringer. May watch out for the killer shrimp to, they were bigger than the sharks.


I have to know where did that shrimp come from? Did you cast net that sucker? I want to get in on that action!

Great pics!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

24Buds said:


> I have to know where did that shrimp come from? Did you cast net that sucker? I want to get in on that action!
> 
> Great pics!


The surf in Sargent was full of them last Wednesday. I caught enough for dinner in the cast net. Right before dark they were walking right along the shore in about 2" of water, you could have caught all you wanted with a dip net.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

sharkchum said:


> The surf in Sargent was full of them last Wednesday. I caught enough for dinner in the cast net. Right before dark they were walking right along the shore in about 2" of water, you could have caught all you wanted with a dip net.


Thats crazy! I would love to get into some of them. I guess I need to know the regs. Time to hit the books unless this braintrust beats me to it!

Thanks for the reply!

A few pics from Seattle this week. The weather was perfect. 80 and 25% humidity. People were complaining about how hot it was....


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

*Fellow member*

Finally met See'Yall last weekend in Sargent. Nice boat!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

24Buds said:


> Thats crazy! I would love to get into some of them. I guess I need to know the regs. Time to hit the books unless this braintrust beats me to it!
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> A few pics from Seattle this week. The weather was perfect. 80 and 25% humidity. People were complaining about how hot it was....


 went to seattle in july, i think it hit about 85. everyone kept saying, "you're from texas, you should be used to the heat" and all i could think about is, yeah but we have a thing called air conditioning in our homes...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

*Groundbreaking*

We are holding a groundbreaking ceremony today for a new Engineering Technology building. Thought this was a cool pic.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Took my dad and friends offshore for a little snapper action last weekend.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Mine and my daughter Paige's first offshore trip! We had a blast!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

A work trourney last weekend.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Last Sunday 


Snapper makes me smile


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

24Buds said:


> Thats crazy! I would love to get into some of them. I guess I need to know the regs. Time to hit the books unless this braintrust beats me to it!
> 
> Thanks for the reply!


The gulf is closed right now for shrimping. That includes on the beach with a castnet. May15 to July15 every year, shrimping is closed in outside waters (gulf).

https://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/...gulations/shrimping-seasons-in-outside-waters


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

My oldest Daniel with a trout he caught Sunday while fishing a tourney in Mansfield

Sunset on the LLM on Thursday


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Random pics....

Gettin hot on the bayou....









French toast I whipped up from our new HEB....









New house view, couple more months....


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Hi school grad.*

He was hired by Austin industrial out of his welding class before graduating last week as an operator intern so very proud of him we you love son.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Here is what happens when 3 yr old girls try to play mommy ( my wife cuts hair) and cut hair.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

They've started on Canal in Sargent. The water they're spraying on the lime is straight out of the creek so dont let it bake on your vehicle very long! 

Being a rebel at the Crab Trap Restaurant...best $4.99 breakfast deal in town!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Faith's latest project, a baby rabbit. There were 3 of them to begin with, but only one made it this far. It's about to open it's eyes. She feeds it 3 times a day with a syringe.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Tuesday was a looong day but managed to split up a live oak that died near the house. This pile will last at least a couple average winters and heat the whole house in the process.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Man I miss Snappa Feeching. Excellent pics.

Dont know if any reads the menu on my Pics. No pc access at work and re tyoing al 8s a. Pia on phone.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Gold Rock Beach, Grand Island, Bahamas


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Harbormaster said:


> They've started on Canal in Sargent. The water they're spraying on the lime is straight out of the creek so dont let it bake on your vehicle very long!
> 
> Being a rebel at the Crab Trap Restaurant...best $4.99 breakfast deal in town!


 I'm tellin' Keith!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

steve holchak said:


> I'm tellin' Keith!


Michelle thought she saw it...but she was mistaken!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Last house I'll ever wire! Did it for fun! 

Their place is on a turn on the big ditch so we put up green lights to let the captains see the dock during the week! 

Second pic is the relay panel for the fishing lights on the dock, switched from up or down and photo-cell has a say so!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Every time I get off the couch they take my seat...:rotfl:


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Busy picture week. First 2 are from last day of snapper season out of port a, 3rd is my pops first billfish in Costa Rica, and last is my souvenir he brought me back for not being able to go with them.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Few blooms this week.

My moms water lilly









Stargazer Blooms


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Mont said:


> Faith's latest project, a baby rabbit. There were 3 of them to begin with, but only one made it this far. It's about to open it's eyes. She feeds it 3 times a day with a syringe.


I just found 4 while mowing. Eyes are open.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you Josh! We have a bunch also-have to check before the pups can go outâ€¦â€¦.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

marshhunter said:


> Kroger is out of that diesel gas.


actually from that tag it looks like they have it, but the TDA inspector found an issue with the pump


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Johnny we know where your fishing spot is now 
Thanks for the cool pics of shredded and uno!


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

The dog and the little dude chilling poolside while I took a swim last weekend.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

*Random photos*

The first 3 are from Guadalupe River State Park. The last 2 are from the yard. Went outside and saw the Lab just staring at the ground by the fence. After I saw what was there I went and got the camera and the boys came out with me to see what was going on. They just stood there and sniffed but never barked or made a fuss about the fawn. The fawn looks like it is about half the size of our Minidocs.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

*Wife's pic of plant?*

Anyone know what kind of plant this is. My wife really likes it and can't seem to find out. Thanks.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

1976Bronc said:


> Johnny we know where your fishing spot is now
> Thanks for the cool pics of shredded and uno!


That was your boat? I guess my phone is messed up because I never got your call. I can't believe all the people I know with offshore boats and I never get invited. I'm forced to fish off the bank like a hobo.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> Anyone know what kind of plant this is. My wife really likes it and can't seem to find out. Thanks.


It's Ginger.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

bubbas kenner said:


> He was hired by Austin industrial out of his welding class before graduating last week as an operator intern so very proud of him we you love son.


At Lyondell Laporte.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

sharkchum said:


> That was your boat? I guess my phone is messed up because I never got your call. I can't believe all the people I know with offshore boats and I never get invited. I'm forced to fish off the bank like a hobo.


Yes sir thats my boat! Ill make sure we call you next time we go offshore for sure! And I texted you two weeks ago and never got a responce so you cant say I didnt try! LOL I still need my taigra worked again too.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

1976Bronc said:


> Yes sir thats my boat! Ill make sure we call you next time we go offshore for sure! And I texted you two weeks ago and never got a responce so you cant say I didnt try! LOL I still need my taigra worked again too.


Thats awesome John I'm glad you guys have been getting em. Well done buddy!!!


----------



## tbendbound (Feb 7, 2011)

Hooked Up said:


> It's Ginger.


Thank you!


----------



## tbendbound (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

A little late, but took my kiddo to pick blueberries last Sunday. We've got frozen blueberries to last for a while. And sweet sweet sweet! And for $10 for the gallon? Can't beat that!


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

HydraSports said:


> We are holding a groundbreaking ceremony today for a new Engineering Technology building. Thought this was a cool pic.


My son said they only used about 10 of those shovels in the sand box. What happened to the rest? He wants one.hwell:


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

A quick afternoon trip in the kayaks with my wife. Not bad for 2 hours and about 60 foot of wading 








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Fish Specialist said:


> We've been having some awesome fishing here lately here. I was blessed to be able to put a good friend on his personal best trout! Just under 9lbs.....
> 
> View attachment 2262217
> 
> ...


I do believe that's a Dog Snapper, not a Cubera.
Cubera's don't have stripes and are reddish in color, check my avatar.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

cubera said:


> I do believe that's a Dog Snapper, not a Cubera.
> Cubera's don't have stripes and are reddish in color, check my avatar.


It's a juvenile cubera. Trust me, Fish are my business......


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Fish Specialist said:


> It's a juvenile cubera. Trust me, Fish are my business......


PM sent


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

wife got a little alligator gar earlier and i broke 100# braid on a 150 pound gar at the bank trying to handline it when a whole bunch of rods got tangled this happed during a triple run at 5:00 am..


----------

